
Facebook trying to hammer out music licenses for Slideshow feature - 6stringmerc
http://nypost.com/2016/05/15/facebook-looks-at-youtube-for-new-music-ideas/
======
6stringmerc
Additional background and relevant industry commentary here:

[http://www.completemusicupdate.com/article/facebook-in-
talks...](http://www.completemusicupdate.com/article/facebook-in-talks-with-
labels-over-limited-music-licences/)

